# Lake Erie Ice Fishing (pics)



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Fished this past weekend on Erie. Went off South Bass Island out toward Green Island. Done pretty well but did not kill em. Four guys 7 fish the first day and 10 fish the second day. Just was nice getting out there. Ice was 10 inches thick. The water was pretty cloudy and the current was light. Here are a few pics.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great pic's guy. Nice to see some of those Erie Eyes on our side of the ice for a change (not just in our dreams) Looks like you enjoyed yourselves. good fishin to you....Jon Sr.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks mrphish. We had a great time. I got to fish with my son, and watch him catch a fish each day. He is learning how the Vexilar works. This is his second year on the Erie ice. He is catching on. Makes me proud. I am going to fish this thursday and friday. I will post a report when I return.


----------



## Buckeye Mike (Jan 4, 2007)

CONGRATS, on the eyes. Hard to believe they had that much ice. How far out did you have to go, and how deep did you get them ?
Have never ice fished Erie, have heard to many stories about guys, taking a ride to suit me. And i have ice fished a long time.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice going Rustyhook, Glad to hear the son is hooked on the ice. I have never fished the Erie Ice myself either , had a friend who was lifted off an ice flow that broke off while they were out there, my hat is off to anyone with the guts to go out there, Very nice pics. Enjoy yourself be careful.
GOOD FISHING GUYS :C


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Rustyhook36........Hey man....... I'm the one that's proud. Getting to meet people just like you (on this site or where-ever) that believe in teaching their kids how to fish. Your "Top Shelf " all the way. You'll never regret a moment that you spend......first teaching.... then later......just enjoying that bond you have built with them. I've got 3 (2 girls and 1 boy) 2 are 40+ and 1 is 30+ and they still love to fish and enjoy that time together today.....even tho it gets harder and harder for them to find the time....great memories to you my man, in your future. PS don't forget to post your results..... Jon Sr.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

I fished again this past Wed. Thur. and Fri. at pib. Two of us fishing this time both got limits the first two days. Friday was another story. I did not get a fish on friday. The water turned very muddy. I only saw three walleyes on the ice on friday. What a difference a day can make. Two days of everyone getting limits the next day nothing! I was still marking a lot of fish so I think that they are still there. If the water clears up some I may try it again next week.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

there are guys walking out off the cataba state park today only heard of a couple og fish caught


----------

